# Well, this sucks... Camera and Lens snapped at the mount



## R1-7D (Jan 15, 2019)

I went out Sunday for my first photo excursion of 2019. My buddy and I arrived at Vermillion Lakes in Banff, AB just before sunrise in the hopes of catching some glorious morning light. 

The sunrise was amazing. I was predominately using my 5DsR and 24-70, and I captured two images that I'm quite happy with.


Unfortunately, shortly afterwards, while walking around with my Manfrotto Bumblee 230 backpack on, I slipped backwards and landed on my butt. Only the bottom portion the backpack hit the ground. When I opened my back pack my 1D X Mark II and EF 100-400 II had separated. 

One of the len's metal flanges had broken off, and the other was bent. The camera-body mount protruded slightly from the body, and appears to also have broken some metal. The top LCD screen also popped off the camera.


I've sent both the lens and the camera body off to CPS Canon Canada. I"m expecting an expensive repair. I'm also worried that the lens and camera will never focus accurately, or as well as they did, again. I never had to do micro adjustments with this combination before. 

I've asked CPS to fix the mount and check for other internal damage on the 1DX2. With regard to the lens, I've asked them to fix the mount, check the IS unit, and to check for element decentering as well as focus accuracy and consistency.


This is the first time anything like this has happened to me. I'm really upset about it.




*Has anyone else had their lens mount or body mount repaired or replaced before? If so, what was your experience after the repair?*


I'll post some pictures of the damage, as well as the two keeper images I managed to capture from the otherwise terrible day.


----------



## digigal (Jan 15, 2019)

That's what always scares me when I'm out in either of the polar regions--falling on the ice or snow and breaking either my equipment or a bone! Looks like you've suffered a painful (to the pocketbook) injury 
Catherine


----------



## R1-7D (Jan 15, 2019)

digigal said:


> That's what always scares me when I'm out in either of the polar regions--falling on the ice or snow and breaking either my equipment or a bone! Looks like you've suffered a painful (to the pocketbook) injury
> Catherine




Hi Catherine,

It's always a risk, especially this time of the year with all the freezing and thawing that's been going on. Fortunately, nothing was damaged on me other than my pride. 

Still, having equipment that you're proud of damaged practically before your eyes hurts in a different way too.


----------



## Del Paso (Jan 15, 2019)

During my last vacation in Jersey (the channel island), I dropped my 24 TSE lens from a height of 3 ft. on concrete. It fell on its filter.
After that, the lens' rear optical group was tilted, focusing was impossible, and electronic communication was disrupted. To put it short: the repair cost about $1200, BUT, the lens was every bit as good as before!


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 15, 2019)

Hi R1. 
Sorry to hear / see the damage you have done to your equipment, but it could be so much worse, you could have seriously injured yourself, in fact I’ll bet it hurt like hell anyway! There must have been significant forces to do such damage! 
The good thing is that you did capture a couple of really nice shots, I particularly like the second shot, the nice should be some small recompense for the loss. And yes I understand the feeling of regret you have and the dread you feel towards relieving your repaired gear in less than perfect working order and the hassle of proving such. 
To help mitigate this dread do see some of the reports of repair bills, people complaining of the cost and about how much was replaced for a little damage! It seems they will likely replace absolutely every item that could have sustained damage and this is what will give you the best chance of having a perfect repair. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 15, 2019)

Hi R7-7D!

I feel with you and being upset with your damage. I am glad that you're okay. 
And I hope that CPS can fix it well.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 15, 2019)

In a case where a fall is likely, carrying the camera with lens unmounted would probably have eliminated or greatly reduced damage. I hope you had insurance. Some backpacks absorb shock better than others, but with a lens mounted to camera, the forces at the mount can be incredible.

I'd certainly file a Warranty Claim with Manfrotto. They claim it will protect a camera with lens mounted and it did not. The claim is similar for other Bumblee Models.

"The Bumblebee-130 PL backpack keeps a high-end CSC or a DSLR safe with a 70-200/2.8 lens attached and eight additional lenses or an unattached 400/2.8 with three additional lenses. In video configuration, it protects disassembled modular camcorders like a SONY FS-5. It also fits a 15” laptop in its own padded compartment."


----------



## R1-7D (Jan 15, 2019)

Del Paso said:


> During my last vacation in Jersey (the channel island), I dropped my 24 TSE lens from a height of 3 ft. on concrete. It fell on its filter.
> After that, the lens' rear optical group was tilted, focusing was impossible, and electronic communication was disrupted. To put it short: the repair cost about $1200, BUT, the lens was every bit as good as before!



Ouch, both in terms of what happened as well as repair costs. I'm really happy to hear, though, that Canon was able to make the lens as good as before. That's comforting.

The equipment is tough, but there are still tight tolerances. It's nice to know that they can get it back in tip-top shape.


Thanks for your reply.


----------



## R1-7D (Jan 15, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi R1.
> Sorry to hear / see the damage you have done to your equipment, but it could be so much worse, you could have seriously injured yourself, in fact I’ll bet it hurt like hell anyway! There must have been significant forces to do such damage!
> The good thing is that you did capture a couple of really nice shots, I particularly like the second shot, the nice should be some small recompense for the loss. And yes I understand the feeling of regret you have and the dread you feel towards relieving your repaired gear in less than perfect working order and the hassle of proving such.
> To help mitigate this dread do see some of the reports of repair bills, people complaining of the cost and about how much was replaced for a little damage! It seems they will likely replace absolutely every item that could have sustained damage and this is what will give you the best chance of having a perfect repair.
> ...




Hi Graham,

Thanks, and I agree; I'm grateful I wasn't seriously hurt. It would have been very easy to have broken a bone or to have torn something.

Thank you also for your thoughts and complements on my images. After getting the files on the computer and seeing that there was something worthwhile to edit and publish certainly softened the blow.

I'll be going through insurance for the repair, so I'm quite happy if Canon wants to repair anything that looks like it took a knock.


----------



## R1-7D (Jan 15, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> In a case where a fall is likely, carrying the camera with lens unmounted would probably have eliminated or greatly reduced damage. I hope you had insurance. Some backpacks absorb shock better than others, but with a lens mounted to camera, the forces at the mount can be incredible.
> 
> I'd certainly file a Warranty Claim with Manfrotto. They claim it will protect a camera with lens mounted and it did not. The claim is similar for other Bumblee Models.
> 
> "The Bumblebee-130 PL backpack keeps a high-end CSC or a DSLR safe with a 70-200/2.8 lens attached and eight additional lenses or an unattached 400/2.8 with three additional lenses. In video configuration, it protects disassembled modular camcorders like a SONY FS-5. It also fits a 15” laptop in its own padded compartment."




Thanks for that information, Mt. Spokane!

I will look into that.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 15, 2019)

R1-7D said:


> Thanks for that information, Mt. Spokane!
> 
> I will look into that.


They will likely put you off, but then you can post photos of the damage and the backpack on social media saying that they do not honor their claim. You can also post on the reviews section of B&H and Amazon warning people not to believe their claim. Just be honest, don't exadurate, honest reviews just let people know that they should be aware.

Some credit cards have a warranty, It would not hurt to call the card company if Manfroto doesn't help. My homeowners insurance covers that type of accident as well.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 15, 2019)

Hi Mt Spokane, R1. 
I feel that it might be reasonable for Manfrotto to use a version of the advisory found on some motorcycle crash helmets, “Some reasonably foreseeable impacts may exceed this helmet's bags capability to protect against severe injury or death damage or breakages!” 
I’m not trying to play down the pain of the breakages, but if it is good enough for a piece of personal protection equipment to have this disclaimer then a camera bag might be expected to be allowed the same grace, however they do make quite a bold claim and although it does state 70-200mm 2.8 the 100-400 L II is pretty much the same size and weight. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> They will likely put you off, but then you can post photos of the damage and the backpack on social media saying that they do not honor their claim. You can also post on the reviews section of B&H and Amazon warning people not to believe their claim. Just be honest, don't exadurate, honest reviews just let people know that they should be aware.
> 
> Some credit cards have a warranty, It would not hurt to call the card company if Manfroto doesn't help. My homeowners insurance covers that type of accident as well.


----------



## R1-7D (Jan 15, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> They will likely put you off, but then you can post photos of the damage and the backpack on social media saying that they do not honor their claim. You can also post on the reviews section of B&H and Amazon warning people not to believe their claim. Just be honest, don't exadurate, honest reviews just let people know that they should be aware.
> 
> Some credit cards have a warranty, It would not hurt to call the card company if Manfroto doesn't help. My homeowners insurance covers that type of accident as well.



I have no doubt they'll put me off. Hell, battling with insurance companies who I have paid for this sort of thing, is often bad enough. Going through someone who can just dismiss the "tenuous" representation and warranty will be another level of frustration entirely. That said, I like your idea and I am going to tweet them. I might get a positive response. 

I have four Manfrotto bags - Bumblee 210, Bumblebee 220, Bumblebee 230, and Bumblebee M-30. I'll be sure to include a picture of all of them when I get in touch.


----------



## R1-7D (Jan 15, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Mt Spokane, R1.
> I feel that it might be reasonable for Manfrotto to use a version of the advisory found on some motorcycle crash helmets, “Some reasonably foreseeable impacts may exceed this helmet's bags capability to protect against severe injury or death damage or breakages!”
> I’m not trying to play down the pain of the breakages, but if it is good enough for a piece of personal protection equipment to have this disclaimer then a camera bag might be expected to be allowed the same grace, however they do make quite a bold claim and although it does state 70-200mm 2.8 the 100-400 L II is pretty much the same size and weight.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.




Hi Graham,

Indeed, by using that kind of language Manfrotto would definitely be limiting their liability under such a situation. Their current wording could be construed as making warranties and representations, however. I need to examine their website more thoroughly, as well as the Canadian-specific Manfrotto site, to see what disclaimers they have within their product warranties.


----------



## Bennymiata (Jan 15, 2019)

I was with a friend taking some evening shots of Sydney harbour, when a gust of wind came and blew his camera and tripod onto concrete.
The lens was ripped off the body.
The lens was now a throw away, but the camera was repaired with a new mount, and after it was repaired, the camera was perfect.
CPS does a very good job so I would say that your camera and lens will be fixed well and you'll forget about it in due course.


----------



## R1-7D (Jan 16, 2019)

Bennymiata said:


> I was with a friend taking some evening shots of Sydney harbour, when a gust of wind came and blew his camera and tripod onto concrete.
> The lens was ripped off the body.
> The lens was now a throw away, but the camera was repaired with a new mount, and after it was repaired, the camera was perfect.
> CPS does a very good job so I would say that your camera and lens will be fixed well and you'll forget about it in due course.



Ouch, I feel badly for your friend. Thanks, though, for your thoughts and confidence; I'm keeping my fingers crossed CPS gets everything back to how it was. 


CPS received my camera and lens today. I didn't get an estimate yet, though. I guess they are still diagnosing everything.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 16, 2019)

Was the bottom of your backpack between your butt/back and the ground at any stage when you slipped?


----------



## R1-7D (Jan 16, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Was the bottom of your backpack between your butt/back and the ground at any stage when you slipped?



I don't believe so, no. I slipped and landed square on my rear end.


----------



## R1-7D (Jan 18, 2019)

I received the estimate for both the camera and lens this afternoon. Appox. $1300 CAD for the camera body, and approx. $510 for the lens. 

Overall, it's not as bad as I was expecting.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 19, 2019)

If its just metal damaged, and no glass or expensive IS or AF motor, the lens can be fixed reasonably. To replace the mount and metal chassis on the camera, it must be totally stripped and then re-assembled, sensor aligned, the whole calibration thing, and, of course, some parts will have to be replaced. Labor is the killer in both cases. Canon designs their cameras and lenses to be relatively easy to repair, Sony lenses are a nightmare labor wise, and their parts are crazy high as well.

I hope some insurance covers it.


----------



## R1-7D (Jan 19, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> If its just metal damaged, and no glass or expensive IS or AF motor, the lens can be fixed reasonably. To replace the mount and metal chassis on the camera, it must be totally stripped and then re-assembled, sensor aligned, the whole calibration thing, and, of course, some parts will have to be replaced. Labor is the killer in both cases. Canon designs their cameras and lenses to be relatively easy to repair, Sony lenses are a nightmare labor wise, and their parts are crazy high as well.
> 
> I hope some insurance covers it.



I have a third party warranty that’s covering the camera repair.

I’m paying out of pocket for the lens.



These are the parts they’re replacing:

Lens:
SLEEVE ASS'Y, FIXED/ PCB ASS'Y, MAIN/ RING, MOUNT (RUBBER)/ MOUNT, LENS/ SCREW, CROSS-RECESS, PH X4


Camera:
MIRROR BOX ASS'Y, W/AF SENSOR/ PENTAPRISM ASS'Y/ EYEPIECE ASS'Y/ COVER ASS'Y, TOP/ COVER ASS'Y, EYEPIECE/ FOCUS SCREEN/ WINDOW, OL FRAME, OLC/ TAPES


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 19, 2019)

The camera should be like new. Canon replaces anything that's damaged, certainly the mirror box and related parts. They did not mention the lens mount, it might be part of one of the other assemblies.

The pcb assy in the lens is the small one mounted to the sleeve at the rear, it gets damaged when the rear is hosed. No serious high end parts needed for it. The lens will be in great condition as well.


----------



## R1-7D (Jan 19, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The camera should be like new. Canon replaces anything that's damaged, certainly the mirror box and related parts. They did not mention the lens mount, it might be part of one of the other assemblies.
> 
> The pcb assy in the lens is the small one mounted to the sleeve at the rear, it gets damaged when the rear is hosed. No serious high end parts needed for it. The lens will be in great condition as well.



Thanks again for the response and your thoughts. 

I’ll be very pleased if everything comes back in great condition. I assume that lens mount is named something differently than what we’d expect. There’s no way they are not replacing it. It was bend and looked like it couldn’t be salvaged.


----------



## dak723 (Jan 19, 2019)

Sorry to hear about your fall and damaged equipment...

...but I'm glad it didn't happen* before* you took those great shots. That 1st photo is pretty much as good as any photo I've ever seen of the Canadian Rockies. Well done.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 19, 2019)

Hi Mt Spokane. 
Would the lens mount be part of the mirror box assembly, seems it would be sensible to supply it as a pre-calibrated unit?

Cheers, Graham. 



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The camera should be like new. Canon replaces anything that's damaged, certainly the mirror box and related parts. They did not mention the lens mount, it might be part of one of the other assemblies.
> 
> The pcb assy in the lens is the small one mounted to the sleeve at the rear, it gets damaged when the rear is hosed. No serious high end parts needed for it. The lens will be in great condition as well.


----------



## R1-7D (Jan 19, 2019)

dak723 said:


> Sorry to hear about your fall and damaged equipment...
> 
> ...but I'm glad it didn't happen* before* you took those great shots. That 1st photo is pretty much as good as any photo I've ever seen of the Canadian Rockies. Well done.



Thank you. That’s very kind. It was a fun morning before the fall!


----------



## R1-7D (Jan 19, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Mt Spokane.
> Would the lens mount be part of the mirror box assembly, seems it would be sensible to supply it as a pre-calibrated unit?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



That’s a good point. I have never thought about it from that angle, but it makes sense. Have a new unit already factory calibrated and then just bolt it in essentially.


----------



## R1-7D (Jan 23, 2019)

I received the 100-400 back today. As far as I can tell, it’s as good as new. Focusing is still spot on, and there’s no signs of damage anywhere. Canon Canada seems to have done a good job. I called their repair department and told them I was pleased; I figure they probably don’t get praise or positive feedback often. 

I’m still waiting on my camera. When I called in the phone rep told me they’ve had to order parts in and that I can keep my loaner camera for the time being. 

So...the waiting continues on that front!


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 23, 2019)

I have done similar things, dropped and broken the lenses in half, twice. Once was a 1VHS and 16-36 f2.8 dropped at an airport onto the concrete terminal floor, the other was a 1DX MkII and 11-24 that fell off a tripod onto a wooden boat dock. All were repaired very reasonably (fixed price repairs of under $300 each), quickly and everything worked as new afterwards, which was nice because all four pieces of gear were very young when the accidents happened!


----------



## R1-7D (Jan 24, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> I have done similar things, dropped and broken the lenses in half, twice. Once was a 1VHS and 16-36 f2.8 dropped at an airport onto the concrete terminal floor, the other was a 1DX MkII and 11-24 that fell off a tripod onto a wooden boat dock. All were repaired very reasonably (fixed price repairs of under $300 each), quickly and everything worked as new afterwards, which was nice because all four pieces of gear were very young when the accidents happened!




Glad to hear that Canon was able to fix your gear up. It's such a disappointment when one's expensive gear hits the ground. You can practically see it happen in slow motion, or you later relive the event in your mind over and over again. Thankfully, though, all this stuff can be fixed. You got off lucky in that that the repairs to your 1DX MkII and 11-24 were under the fixed rate. Unfortunately, in my case the camera repair came to $1300 ($975 US) and the lens to $500 CAD. That said, I have a third-party warranty that is going to cover the repair to the camera.

I am lucky I have the warranty. I remember thinking when I bought it that I was wasting my money. I went through with the purchase just because the 1DX MK II was so damned expensive (Canon had just out all their prices up). Anyways, the warranty has paid for itself and then some. I would have claimed on insurance had I not had this warranty, but I still would have had to pay the deductible and my rates would no doubt have gone up.


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 24, 2019)

R1-7D said:


> I received the 100-400 back today. As far as I can tell, it’s as good as new. Focusing is still spot on, and there’s no signs of damage anywhere. Canon Canada seems to have done a good job. I called their repair department and told them I was pleased
> ...


Great to hear that at least this one is back in shape. 
Also great that you gave them a direct positive feedback. I guess they enjoyed that. 

Now let's hope they can do this to the body, too.


----------



## R1-7D (Jan 24, 2019)

Maximilian said:


> Great to hear that at least this one is back in shape.
> Also great that you gave them a direct positive feedback. I guess they enjoyed that.
> 
> Now let's hope they can do this to the body, too.



Thanks. It's a toss up between the 100-400 and the 300mm f/2.8II for my favourite lens. The 100-400 is so versatile, and it's a fun lens to go out and use. I can't tell you how bummed I was that this happened to it. I'm very much relieved that everything seems to be performing as it should! 

Indeed! I still haven't heard anything more on the camera-front. I have a loaner so I am in good shape while I wait for CPS to complete the repair.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Jan 24, 2019)

I dropped my 1DX Mark II and 100-400 II onto a solid sandstone rock ledge from about 5 feet up and had a fraction of the damage you've sustained. The clunkity clack was one of the less pleasant sounds I've heard. Amazing that all that damage happened while in a bag after what sounds like a modest drop. Either mine landed just right or your's landed totally wrong. 
Reminds me I meant to get that gear checked out before spring. There is a little tightness in the lens mount on the 1DX2 with a couple weathered sealed lenses. I'm afraid the mount might be a little out of square. I haven't seen any change in the optics or performance of the body since the fall but I guess I should have Canon take a look. Sounds like it'll be a bigger deal to fix than I imagined. I figured they could just replace the mount.


----------



## R1-7D (Jan 24, 2019)

Graphic.Artifacts said:


> I dropped my 1DX Mark II and 100-400 II onto a solid sandstone rock ledge from about 5 feet up and had a fraction of the damage you've sustained. The clunkity clack was one of the less pleasant sounds I've heard. Amazing that all that damage happened while in a bag after what sounds like a modest drop. Either mine landed just right or your's landed totally wrong.
> Reminds me I meant to get that gear checked out before spring. There is a little tightness in the lens mount on the 1DX2 with a couple weathered sealed lenses. I'm afraid the mount might be a little out of square. I haven't seen any change in the optics or performance of the body since the fall but I guess I should have Canon take a look. Sounds like it'll be a bigger deal to fix than I imagined. I figured they could just replace the mount.




Aren't I the lucky one?

Still, sorry to hear your equipment took a tumble. Even if there's no apparent damage, it's still not fun watching it happen!

I'd still get your equipment looked at. The camera-body mount has very high tolerances, and being shifted even slightly can cause focusing problems. Chances are, since nothing broke on your camera or lens, the techs will do an inspection and make adjustments if necessary. I doubt yours will cost much at all.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Jan 25, 2019)

Sorry I guess I could have sounded more sympathetic.

Yes, I should have had someone take a look at it when I got home. It was a lot of stress on the mount even if nothing actually broke. It was a pretty sickening few minutes. I had just started out on an extended trip so it would have been a major loss for those two to go down. A heard of bighorn came racing up the slope towards me just as I was removing the camera from a new quick release Arca clamp. No excuse for dropping the gear but it happened very quickly I expected to get run over by a wild eyed bighorn any second. I think the sound of the camera hitting the sandstone turned them so there is always a silver lining.

Sounds like Canon is going to get you squared away. I'm sure you'll be good as new. As others said, at least you weren't injured or worse. Things can go sideways pretty quickly in the wintertime.


----------



## Dholai (Jan 25, 2019)

It has happened to me.
In India-in 2017- in a national park, I left the bag on a chair and somehow it fell. The 400 DO MK II snapped off from the camera body (1Dx MK II) taking the locking rings out from the camera. I was glad I had my backup 1Dx and the 100-400 MK II for my rescue!
Sent it to Canon on return to USA. They replaced the AF module/Mirror box assembly and some other parts on the camera and also fixed the lens.
IIRC- total cost was about $ 1200 for both.
Service was prompt and I never had any issues with the camera or the lens as of today.


----------



## R1-7D (Jan 25, 2019)

Graphic.Artifacts said:


> Sorry I guess I could have sounded more sympathetic.
> 
> Yes, I should have had someone take a look at it when I got home. It was a lot of stress on the mount even if nothing actually broke. It was a pretty sickening few minutes. I had just started out on an extended trip so it would have been a major loss for those two to go down. A heard of bighorn came racing up the slope towards me just as I was removing the camera from a new quick release Arca clamp. No excuse for dropping the gear but it happened very quickly I expected to get run over by a wild eyed bighorn any second. I think the sound of the camera hitting the sandstone turned them so there is always a silver lining.
> 
> Sounds like Canon is going to get you squared away. I'm sure you'll be good as new. As others said, at least you weren't injured or worse. Things can go sideways pretty quickly in the wintertime.




Sorry, I didn't mean to come off as snarky. I was just making a joke. 

That's awful. Again, sorry to hear that this happened; but, like you said, at least you weren't trampled!

I have heard quite a few stories of people dropping their cameras shortly after getting a quick release clamp. While I'm not suggesting you had this problem, I think a lot of people tend to either not adjust them so the clamp is sufficiently tight, or people just forget that the quick release releases really quickly!

Anyways, if you haven't noticed any ill effects from the equipment falling, chances are everything is okay! Cheers.


----------



## R1-7D (Jan 25, 2019)

Dholai said:


> It has happened to me.
> In India-in 2017- in a national park, I left the bag on a chair and somehow it fell. The 400 DO MK II snapped off from the camera body (1Dx MK II) taking the locking rings out from the camera. I was glad I had my backup 1Dx and the 100-400 MK II for my rescue!
> Sent it to Canon on return to USA. They replaced the AF module/Mirror box assembly and some other parts on the camera and also fixed the lens.
> IIRC- total cost was about $ 1200 for both.
> Service was prompt and I never had any issues with the camera or the lens as of today.



That's brutal. The damage done sounds very similar to my situation; Canon has said they're replacing the AF module and mirror box assembly too. The cost is approx. the same as well -- $1300 CAD.

Thankfully the damage done to my lens wasn't as severe, coming in around $500 CAD. Although, the lower repair cost could be because the lens isn't quite the same caliber as your 400 DO II, and I imagine parts are cheaper for it. I need to send my 300mm f/2.8II in for a mount replacement because it's starting to show brass, so I'll see how much they charge on that repair as a comparison.

Glad you had a back up on your trip! It's also terrific to hear that Canon fixed everything and you haven't missed a beat. That gives me some confidence!


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 25, 2019)

R1-7D said:


> ... The 100-400 is so versatile, and it's a fun lens to go out and use. I can't tell you how bummed I was that this happened to it.
> ...


That's the reason why I finally bit the bullet last year and got a gear insurance that includes accidental damage as well as all the other stuff. 
Of course you'll only know how good an insurance is when it comes to a loss.


----------



## Paul Maka-Kea (Feb 14, 2019)

R1-7D said:


> I went out Sunday for my first photo excursion of 2019. My buddy and I arrived at Vermillion Lakes in Banff, AB just before sunrise in the hopes of catching some glorious morning light.
> 
> The sunrise was amazing. I was predominately using my 5DsR and 24-70, and I captured two images that I'm quite happy with.
> 
> ...


I'm here to offer you comfort please don't be upset its an accident this could happen to any of us. Get your camera repaired and get back out there. All the best


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Feb 27, 2019)

I dropped a 5DIII several years back. CPS replaced most of the shell and mount. Bits of the mirror box and a few of the circuit boards. The camera not only looked new but operated like new once I had it back in my hands. A 3 day turn around and fixed price repair. Astonishing service and a reminder as to why i use Canon....
When I put my cams away, I never leave a lens attached. The longer the lens, the more leverage on the mount.


----------



## Del Paso (Feb 27, 2019)

Maximilian said:


> That's the reason why I finally bit the bullet last year and got a gear insurance that includes accidental damage as well as all the other stuff.
> Of course you'll only know how good an insurance is when it comes to a loss.


I had a cost estimate for my camera equipment made, and found out that it would cost (per year), as much as a brand new EOS 5 D V + EF 1,4/35.
So, I refrained and hope my gear won't get stolen...


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 27, 2019)

Del Paso said:


> I had a cost estimate for my camera equipment made, and found out that it would cost (per year), as much as a brand new EOS 5 D V + EF 1,4/35.
> So, I refrained and hope my gear won't get stolen...


If it was that expensive for me I suppose I would rethink about it, too. 
My insurance wants about 2 to 3 % of the equipment value, depending on tariff and value.
I think this is fair. If I lose half of the equipment I wouldn't be able to get this back any time soon.


----------



## johnhenry (Mar 14, 2019)

Which is why I use a hard shell DJI drone backpack, rather than a softer backpack or a camera bag now.

Worked great on my trip to mountain bike in Bend/Sister/Lepine Oregon


----------



## bobby (Mar 18, 2019)

I have a blanket policy for camera gear and related things (covers my laptop, too!). They cover up to 7.5k and I'm currently paying about 250 a year. The great thing is: It doesn't matter what camera or lens I take. As long as it's worth 7.5k or less, it's covered. This also includes gear that I own but lend to friends and family free of charge. 
I broke a 16-35 f/2.8 a few years ago and they covered it without any hiccups. Having insurance is so much more important than most people realize if you own expensive gear.


----------



## Del Paso (Mar 18, 2019)

Maximilian said:


> If it was that expensive for me I suppose I would rethink about it, too.
> My insurance wants about 2 to 3 % of the equipment value, depending on tariff and value.
> I think this is fair. If I lose half of the equipment I wouldn't be able to get this back any time soon.


Sounds interesting!
Could you please name the insurance company?
Thanks!


----------



## bobby (Mar 18, 2019)

Del Paso said:


> Sounds interesting!
> Could you please name the insurance company?
> Thanks!



I went through a German broker. They'll insure your gear as long as you're a resident of an EU country. Here's the broker's website: https://www.fotoversicherung.com

EDIT: Your gear is covered in any country on planet earth except in war zones


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 18, 2019)

Del Paso said:


> Sounds interesting!
> Could you please name the insurance company?
> Thanks!


The company is the same as mentioned by *bobby *and working in Germany and the EU. 
Different insurance models (countries, gear used, gear at home, accessories, etc) are possible.
Further details see here:
https://www.fotofairsicherung.de/ (German HP)


----------



## Del Paso (Mar 18, 2019)

Maximilian said:


> The company is the same as mentioned by *bobby *and working in Germany and the EU.
> Different insurance models (countries, gear used, gear at home, accessories, etc) are possible.
> Further details see here:
> https://www.fotofairsicherung.de/ (German HP)


Many thanks, Maximilian!


----------

